
Professional Women Are Using Backpacks Instead of Purses - laurex
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/05/professional-women-are-wearing-backpacks/588619/
======
gshdg
Now if only attractive backpacks were sold with nice thick padded straps
instead of glorified shoelaces!

